

Much faster Android compilation (for projects with big libraries) - M4v3R
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12088375/compiling-android-project-from-command-line-is-slow

======
M4v3R
This is my own question on StackOverflow, which I found answer for by
accident. I've searched the internet and basically there were no information
about this anywhere, so I guess it could help quite a few people.

